# PLAPPS PRO OUTDOORS is closed!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I learned that PLAPP'S PRO OUTDOORS is NO LONGER in operation. There is going to be an auction at their place on Wed. Feb 18th., selling evrything that is left. The boats & trailer have already be sold it looks like. Shame they went under, the small guys just can not hold on with this sharp downturn. I just hope the local bait shops such as Lotonia bait shop can hang on. Even big outfits like Cabela's or Bass Pro Shops might take a hit at their stores this year. The Ohio around Cincinnati is going up, so no fishing for some time.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

Boats, trailers, campers, etc. will be on an on-line auction.
see www.semplesells.com for details


----------

